# MeMyselfAndPi's dirt mod on the v-cube 7?



## thackernerd (Mar 15, 2011)

My 7x7 is very stiff and im looking for a way to prevent that, being a MeMyselfAndPi follower on youtube, i saw the dirt mod for the 6x6. I was wondering if the dirt mod would work on the 7x7 and if you could turn the middle layers since the center caps are protecting the screws.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 15, 2011)

If this is about putting dirt in a cube (I'm not sure because I don't really follow MM+P), I would highly advise against it, particularly if said cube is a V cube 7. How long have you broken it in for? Or is it brand new?


----------



## maggot (Mar 15, 2011)

what? and didnt someone ask you earlier to stop making threads? a thread is on a topic in which there can be much discussion. not one answer. 

you can put dirt in your 7x7, but i wouldnt. cleaning it all out would be a pain. it would mean disassembling and reassembling the cube... not that its difficult, but its a lot of pieces. the best way to 'unstiffen' your 7x7 is to do many solves on it. this is called the breaking in period. if you do not wish to do many solves (for a 7x7, maybe like 100-200 solves?) you can just randomly scramble. trying to cut corners and being aggressive seem to help more than anything. it is sometimes difficult for someone who is just starting out with cubing to break in a cube, because solves take upward of 30+ mins for a 7x7. . but this is what we all do to make our cubes amazing! SOLVE SOLVE SOLVE! i hate new cubes ; w;


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I would advise against it too. My black V-Cube 6 still doesn't turn the way it should it be after I put dirt into it. (Which I hoped was going to improve.) I plan to make a revised tutorial for the V-Cube 6 this spring brake without the dirt modification.

But if you really feel that your V-Cube 7 is too stiff, try making the puzzle adjustable & loosen it up a bit. But Maggot is right, the best thing is to brake it in. V-Cubes become very smooth after a few months.


----------



## splinteh (Mar 15, 2011)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Yeah, I would advise against it too. My black V-Cube 6 still doesn't turn the way it should it be after I put dirt into it. (Which I hoped was going to improve.) I plan to make a revised tutorial for the V-Cube 6 this spring brake without the dirt modification.
> 
> But if you really feel that your V-Cube 7 is too stiff, try making the puzzle adjustable & loosen it up a bit. But Maggot is right, the best thing is to brake it in. V-Cubes become very smooth after a few months.


 
Thanks for the advice!  Happy Pi Day


----------



## Genesis (Mar 17, 2011)

You could try fine salt?
I used it on my v cube 5 and just disassemble it in a container and rinse the salt away


----------



## Keban (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I recently did this mod and it worked pretty well so I guess I'll show you.
You basically take away mod of the extra material on the main edge piece. 
This is a picture





Don't take away too much or you may increase the chance of it breaking, but if you take that much away it's pretty strong.
It's noticably lighter now and has a different sound, kinda of like an F I.
Obviously do this at your own risk, lol. But yea, works pretty well.


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 8, 2011)

This is just a little tidbit, not sure if it will help or not but; Thrawst did a mod similar to this, but he used very fine sand. It worked pretty well for him and I have also tried it with salt on several 3x3's and the result was very good. This being said, I'm really not sure if it would work on a large cube like the 7x7. It has so many more pieces and it could possibly damage some of the smaller internal pieces......but definitely do not quote or take my word on that, it's just a guess. Hope this helped haha


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

Do lots of solves or mod it to be adjustable.
Lubricate it.


----------

